# Switched from Directv to Charter-And its terrible



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

So, I was a long time Directv customer. I'm not 100% in love, and I don't agree with everything Directv does....I didn't like them enough to stick with them.. Anyways, I decided to take a leap and switch to Charter cable because Direct was getting way to expensive and I started having multiple billing issues.

(This is the start of a rant) Boy, it was NOT worth it. I have had Charter for about a week now and I already want to switch back. First things first, WTF is up with these receivers that look like they are from 1985? I got the black Cisco recievers, one of which is a DVR and is HUGE. Like what am I supposed to do with these things? I know I have a bit of a unqiue setup (one tv is on my bedroom bureau and the other is on top of an electric fireplace) but these things are seriously huge.

In a weeks time, I have had to unplug both receivers multiple times and restart them because of stupid issues, like the screens going black, freezing, and alot of the times-the bedroom one just goes completely dead for no apparent reason? I can't even turn it back on. These issues are confirmed by family and co workers who have had the same receivers from Charter and have the same issues.

Do you call it receiver "firmware" or "software"? Whatever it is, the guide, the DVR list, the menu, etc are all terrible. The guide isn't even HD. The layout sucks. I can't do a search for any shows, I can't find anything.

The DVR is already 95% full...I'm recording 3 shows. Did I mention I hate the remote? Then you have the channels. Why do the channels have to be all jumbled around? Why can't they do like Directv does and make the SD channels and HD channels directly next to each other, and then block the SD ones? My local channels are like 800-something. Discovery is like 600-something. The kids programming isnt all next to each other in the channel lineup. Stupid.

I can't have Whole home DVR because it was too expensive to get two DVR's. Did I mention I'm not even saving any money when I switched to Charter?

The only half way decent thing is there HD-it really looks fairly comparable to Directv (although I still say D* has a superior picture) but even that has some pixelation, sound drops, and black screens every once and awhile...seems like poor quality.

Charter is a fricken' joke and I am not impressed, at all.

End rant.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

So, the grass wasn't greener. Do you plan on switching back to DIRECTV?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Wait until Directv sends or calls you with a offer to come back, you should get a good deal.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I knew it wasn't going to be as green, I just didnt know the grass was going to be dead.

Honestly, I'm almost at the point where I'm just "done" with TV in general. I recently started working full time, I just had a new baby, and life has been a bit hectic lately...I'm not sure if I even have time to sit around and watch commercials anymore.

That mixed in with D* shenanagins and Charter sucking I think I'm just going to cancel the whole damn thing and sell my TVs, screw it.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I would assume you didn't check out any of the issues before switching? Channel lineups/placements or check out a friend/family/co-workers setup?

Just saying...

Ed


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

The part I don't understand is you said
"I can't have Whole home DVR because it was too expensive to get two DVR's. Did I mention I'm not even saving any money when I switched to Charter?".
How is it that you are not saving any money on your switch?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My daughter cut the cord last year and stopped getting cable TV. She has a "smart" TV and an internet connection. She gets all (and I mean about 70 stations) locals OTA and watches Netflix a lot. She is not a sports fan.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> The part I don't understand is you said
> "I can't have Whole home DVR because it was too expensive to get two DVR's. Did I mention I'm not even saving any money when I switched to Charter?".
> How is it that you are not saving any money on your switch?


That is a very good question! I know of no cable/sat provider that doesn't have some really good new customer deals, it is hard not to save a bunch in a switch.

I switched from sat to Mediacom cable and my first year of practically all they offer, including all the Premiums is at the $90 mark for the TV and $50 for 10/100 internet. So for about what I would pay Dish or Direct as not a new customer I've got both services. I'll be honest, I would rather have satellite, probably Dish, but money is money and at somewhere around $50 less per month 1st year, and $20 less per month after that it just doesn't make any kind of financial sense.

To the OP, why not get a Tivo and some Tivo minis, that would fix most of the issues you are seeing though it doesn't help with the way they have their channels lined up. On mine, I have a 'favorites' listing and I sort alphabetical on the channel call sign. That's good enough for me.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> My daughter cut the cord last year and stopped getting cable TV. She has a "smart" TV and an internet connection. She gets all (and I mean about 70 stations) locals OTA and watches Netflix a lot. She is not a sports fan.


That works for some people but you hit the nail on the head sports lovers. She must also not watch a lot of primetime TV or should be using Hulu as well. TV needs are different for each house. No way I would ever cut the cord. There just is no other answer for what I need from TV other than DirecTV. Sunday Ticket is the biggest reason I went with DirecTV but I actually have been a very happy customer since 2008. I don't even see a reason to look around. I own all my equipment and I am not in a 2 year agreement.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

F1aReD said:


> *Well, I knew it wasn't going to be as green, I just didnt know the grass was going to be dead.*
> 
> Honestly, I'm almost at the point where I'm just "done" with TV in general. I recently started working full time, I just had a new baby, and life has been a bit hectic lately...I'm not sure if I even have time to sit around and watch commercials anymore.
> 
> That mixed in with D* shenanagins and Charter sucking I think I'm just going to cancel the whole damn thing and sell my TVs, screw it.


You just beat the whole internet with *that line!* :rolling: :rotfl: !rolling


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I know you're not happy with Charter but was just curious as to how good the hd channel lineup is where you are? I have used Charter at my relatives house and they have way more hd channel's than Directv. Actually I think they have more than any provider out there currently.


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

The whole point I'm missing is that Directv was previously in my name-and then we switched it to my wifes maiden name a year before we got married to save money as a "new" customer. So I could technically call up as a "new" customer right now, so that's what I compare the savings too.

Compared to what we were paying in my wifes name (in the second year of D), yes I'm saving a little bit of money...I don't know the exact math but it wasn't even that much. However, as a "new" customer in my name I'm actually paying more for Charter and getting less channels & less DVR and functionality. Charter even charges $20 for the DVR Service. They don't even offer any premium channels for free or even a discounted price. Hell, I even paid for the install!

So, I paid for the install, pay more per month (compared to a new customer with D), have crappy receivers, and only have one DVR I'm paying $20 for and the whole thing is terrible.

carlsbad_bolt_fan it really is that bad! It really is a joke. I'm wondering if Charter is just letting themselves die off.

mkdtv21 I don't really know because I haven't looked into it and don't have all the channels, but all the usuals are HD. Of course all my locals are in HD, History, Food Network, Discovery, Disney, Nick, etc etc. Pretty comparable to Directv I'd say. That's the only good thing about Charter, the HD looks pretty decent and mostly everything you could want they have in HD.

Everything else sucks though.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

F1aReD said:


> I'm wondering if Charter is just letting themselves die off.


Aren't they going to buy Time Warner? I doubt they are letting themselves die off.

I miss having cable, but it doesn't run past our house. No crappy ad channels in the guide, no obnoxious picture ads in between channels, no rain fade. And the thing I miss the most is statewide government affairs channels and local sports (meaning high school sports) that air on RCN and/or Service Electric in the area. I teach high school and like to see my kids play on TV!

But, the DVR functionality of the Genie and whole home really can't be beat on DTV.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

F1aReD said:


> The whole point I'm missing is that Directv was previously in my name-and then we switched it to my wifes maiden name a year before we got married to save money as a "new" customer. So I could technically call up as a "new" customer right now, so that's what I compare the savings too.
> 
> Compared to what we were paying in my wifes name (in the second year of D), yes I'm saving a little bit of money...I don't know the exact math but it wasn't even that much. However, as a "new" customer in my name I'm actually paying more for Charter and getting less channels & less DVR and functionality. Charter even charges $20 for the DVR Service. They don't even offer any premium channels for free or even a discounted price. Hell, I even paid for the install!
> 
> ...


It took me years to convince my folks to go Directv. It also took years to get several of their neighbors.. All had charter before. Within hours after going Directv, they all thanked me and agreed they should have done it sooner....

They have great interent, but their tv is awful.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Aren't they going to buy Time Warner? I doubt they are letting themselves die off.
> 
> I miss having cable, but it doesn't run past our house. No crappy ad channels in the guide, no obnoxious picture ads in between channels, no rain fade. And the thing I miss the most is statewide government affairs channels and local sports (meaning high school sports) that air on RCN and/or Service Electric in the area. I teach high school and like to see my kids play on TV!
> 
> But, the DVR functionality of the Genie and whole home really can't be beat on DTV.


The game thing is by area, we get local high school games on fox sports rsns in LA. That's one thing I think always justifies a move to a different provider, if the one you have doesn't have enough of what you want in channels and programming vs another.

And charter has more actual ads in their gui. Directv doesn't have ads, they have info for new channels and notes of programming they are highlighting. They don't have ads for local business stuck in there....

As for ad channels in the guide, make a favorites list and they all go away with easy, and you only see the channels you want. I never understand that particular complaint... Every provider has ad channels. A lot of them..


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> The game thing is by area, we get local high school games on fox sports rsns in LA. That's one thing I think always justifies a move to a different provider, if the one you have doesn't have enough of what you want in channels and programming vs another.
> 
> And charter has more actual ads in their gui. Directv doesn't have ads, they have info for new channels and notes of programming they are highlighting. They don't have ads for local business stuck in there....
> 
> As for ad channels in the guide, make a favorites list and they all go away with easy, and you only see the channels you want. I never understand that particular complaint... Every provider has ad channels. A lot of them..


My cable company never had ad channels! Nor do any others that I can think of. And I'm not counting QVC or HSN as ad channels.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

mrknowitall526 said:


> My cable company never had ad channels! Nor do any others that I can think of. And I'm not counting QVC or HSN as ad channels.


But those are ad channels!!!! And generally a lot of them are paying to be on services so it makes your bills cheaper.

And like I said there is an extremely easy way to never see them in the guide so I can't fathom how they are a negative in any way.

And half that stuff is also on a lot of the cable channels late at night too.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mrknowitall526 said:


> Nor do any others that I can think of.


Time Warner Cable in NYC has a bunch. It's probably regional, people are willing to pay to have their products seen in NYC, but it's probably not worth it on a small regional provider in the Lehigh Valley.

Many cable companies like Cablevision also have a thing called "Leased Access", for those who don't qualify for free public access carriage but are willing to pay to get seen:
http://www.cablevision.com/local/access.jsp


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

If you thought after having DirecTV you could be satisfied with cable equipment in general, you were living a fool's dream sorry to say, not that the HR-20 and -21 were all that fantastic before I retired them. I started with TiVo and last Spring switched over to a six tuner Ceton network CableCard device and use W7 Media Center and TB HdD for my DVR needs. I pay $2.50 for my CableCard from TWC. And part of the reason I do that is because satellite doesn't/isn't required to offer a similar solution. And they don't offer 50/5 Internet with no caps. Switching does require some research, some prep, and some investment otherwise you won't be satisfied.

ETA: TWC does have more HD channels than DirecTV, that wasn't the case in 2008 when DirecTV had their major roll out of HD channels, but it ain't 2008 anymore.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

F1aReD said:


> The whole point I'm missing is that Directv was previously in my name-and then we switched it to my wifes maiden name a year before we got married to save money as a "new" customer. So I could technically call up as a "new" customer right now, so that's what I compare the savings too.
> 
> Compared to what we were paying in my wifes name (in the second year of D), yes I'm saving a little bit of money...I don't know the exact math but it wasn't even that much. However, as a "new" customer in my name I'm actually paying more for Charter and getting less channels & less DVR and functionality. Charter even charges $20 for the DVR Service. They don't even offer any premium channels for free or even a discounted price. Hell, I even paid for the install!
> 
> ...


A little late to the game but...

I'm actually contemplating the same thing. It's not that I am unhappy with Directv(I have been with them for 15+ years), it's that Directv's costs have gone up way too much IMO over the years and it's becoming hard to continue to justify the amount I am paying.

While I KNOW Charter is much less sophisticated with their DVR's and no multi-room, their triple play prices are just way too cheap to ignore anymore and looking at their lineup(HD wise), they look to have everything that Directv does, ev en more actually in HD for what we watch. I already get internet and phone from Charter(which I have been happy with for years), so turning things into a triple play with their silver package would net me HBO, Max and Showtime for only about $55 more than I am paying now for just internt and phone. This would ultimately save me close to $125-$150 a MONTH(this is for a 4 HD DVR setup from Charter) over what I am paying now for Charter and Directv combined(I'm close to $200 with just HBO/Max/Showtime and all the fees and such for Directv now with 4 receivers).

Now I know Charter's pricing is only good for a year, and I KNOW I will be frustrated with their equipment(compared to Directv) but there is no commitment and thus if I am unhappy, there's always Directv again, as a new customer and better deals.

Since Charter's lineup is now comparable(if not better in some respects to what we watch) these days, it's just really hard to ignore the potential savings anymore.


----------

